# Creaking on 2015 Tarmac (solved)



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

I recently had a very annoying creak develop on my 2015 tarmac expert. It gradually got worse and sounded like your typical BB creak or the "frame is cracked somewhere" type noise. Extremely annoying.

After several non-fixed this is what silenced the noise:

On the 2015 models the seat cluster uses an internal wedge instead of a band clamp. To silence the noise I greased the bolt threads and the back part of the wedge piece (not opposite of where it contacts the seatpost) and re-applied carbon paste to the contact points with the seatpost. 

Hopefully this tip works for others and saves a bunch of bottom bracket work for nothing.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Good to know, my new Cervelo S2 occasionally creaks under heavy load while seated and has a similar wedge arrangement in the seat tube. I'm pretty sure it's not the BB since it's intermittent. Fortunately my current position on the bike seems to have silenced it but if it comes back I'll give this a try.


----------



## Bmt67Stang (Jun 15, 2012)

This is an absolute +1. I wish I had seen this prior to all my R&D on the issue. Mine happened to be on an SWORKS frame, but identical description / remedy.



salesguy said:


> I recently had a very annoying creak develop on my 2015 tarmac expert. It gradually got worse and sounded like your typical BB creak or the "frame is cracked somewhere" type noise. Extremely annoying.
> 
> After several non-fixed this is what silenced the noise:
> 
> ...


----------

